# FART FOOTBALL



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

An old married couple no sooner hit the pillows, When the old man passes gas and says, "Seven Points." 

His wife rolls over and says "What in the world was that?" 

The old man replied "It's fart football." 

A few minutes later the old woman lets one go and says "Touchdown, tie score." 

About 5 minutes later the old man lets another one go and says "Aha, I'm ahead 14 to 7." 

Not to be outdone the woman rips out another one and says "Touchdown, tie score." 

Five seconds go by and she lets out a squeaker and says "Field goal, I lead 17 to 14." 

Now the pressure is on the old man. He refuses to be beaten by a woman, so he strains real hard. Since defeat is totally unacceptable, he gives it everything he's got, and accidentally poops in the bed. 

The wife says "What the he!! was that?" 

The old man says "Half time, switch sides." 

*-HELP!-* -)O(-


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

:shock: :lol: -)O(- :rotfl: ...in that order


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

what happens next sudden death overtime?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

callofthewild said:


> what happens next sudden death overtime?


Lets hope it doesn't come to that! :lol:


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Haha gross!


----------

